# Pony Contest--Ends June 25



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

13.3hh Pinto pony "Remi"


----------



## julianeAHS (May 30, 2012)

Welsh pony named Quilly. 13'3 hh. Rescue horse...used to be unrideable. Now we go bridle less


----------



## Kimm (Jan 11, 2012)

Top-Hat, 13.2, 7 yr old  Sticking his tounge out


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not sure if this counts. This is a 25 year old, 13hh arab (he looks like a mix but I'm not sure what else he could be) at my barn. His name is Kissy. c:


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

*Wenzel*

Wenzel, 13'2 hh Haflinger, 13 years old


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

At your service...

Here's Nippa, 10hh Shetland Pony


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Sooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Does exactly 14 hands count?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

what about a miniature horse? 

34" miniature horse mare, Sour.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Heres Simba...









And true love.. a little girl and her pony....


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh.. and forgive the muck of his legs  I think we have had about 2 dry days in the last 6 weeks and the ground is now one giant mud puddle. I hosed his legs when he came in from the field, but even the wood chip lunge ring is like a swamp at the moment. Leaving their stall at the moment runs the risk of disappearing into the blackhole of muck.


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

*Starry*

I have 2 ponies, but this is the just the first one since you said one pony per post 

This is Starry. She is a 9hh Shetland pony. When I got her in 2002, she was a practically feral 2y/o, 'free pony'. (I was about 5 years old and fearless at the time, lol)... and now she's kid broke! :lol: 
She was chewing grain so her face looks kinda weird... she's a lot cuter in person!


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

*Putts*

Aand here's my other pony..
He's 14hh, 12 years old, and a POA/Quarter Horse. 
His name is Spots On Fire, aka Putts.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry its so big....yet again technology fails me....but without further adeu
Noble (the most clever lipped oneh on earth) 3 yr old (i think) 8.2hh Shetland mix (and his momma in the background haha)


----------



## DoubleJ2 (Feb 12, 2011)

The winner is Nippa posted by HowClever


----------

